# Renesse



## aixa (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo freunde 
Ich fahre diesen Sommer nach renesse und bin eigentlich Forellen bzw.Hechtangler.
So jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr Tipps ,Köder ,Montagen sowie  Angelplätze um Renesse Für das Meer habt . 
Hoffe einpaar von euh können mir helfen.Di


PS: Ich wollte vom ufer aus im juni/juli dort hin


----------



## krauthi (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

also halte dich links von renesse und du wirst auch fisch fangen 
am besten gehts mit der schwimmermontage (wie auf hornhecht ) und damit fängst du dan schöne makrelen heringe und auch hornhechte 
wenn du glück hast siehst du auch robben aber achtung in dem bereich fängt auch das FKK gebiet an :k 
 es geht auch mit der spinnrute    oder  karpfenrute  und dan mit makrelen system und  dicken blei



gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*



krauthi schrieb:


> also halte dich links von renesse und du wirst auch fisch fangen
> am besten gehts mit der schwimmermontage (wie auf hornhecht ) und damit fängst du dan schöne makrelen heringe und auch hornhechte
> wenn du glück hast siehst du auch robben aber achtung in dem bereich fängt auch das FKK gebiet an :k
> es geht auch mit der spinnrute oder karpfenrute und dan mit makrelen system und dicken blei
> ...


 
Also, wenn das FKK-Gebiet da anfängt, dann kannst du d auch mit einer ganz spziellen Route angeln!  

Grüße Thorsten. #h


----------



## krauthi (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

naja  das lohnt sich dort nicht   aber genau an der grenze  wo der bereich anfängt  kommt bei ebbe  eine schöne sandzunge   hervor  und von dort aus  sind dan de meisten angler unterwegs

also einfach mal ausprobieren    und spaß haben 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

FKK + Sandzunge ??? wat geht da ab ???


----------



## Heiko112 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> FKK + Sandzunge ??? wat geht da ab ???





:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## L. Deluxe (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

Am Greevelinger Meer, die "Deichstraße" von der Insel Zeeland in Richtung Rotterdam. hier fängt man gut heringe und hornhechte.


----------



## aixa (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

Sorry aber wie wird die hornhechtmethode gestaltet??
Kanns mir zwar vorstellen aber naja sry


----------



## krauthi (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

du nimmst ein normale karpfenrute mit einer mittleren rolle als hauptschnur sollte eine 25 ´r reichen daran befestigst du einen wirbel (seewasserfest ) dan bekommste im angelladen in renesse sogenannte hornhechtschwimmer der wird direkt an dem wirbel eingehängt zusätzlich hängst du aber auch das vorfach da mit ein und das sollte aus eine 20´r schnur sein woran bei ca 1,50 der haken dran kommt (oesenhaken ) als köder dient ein streifen Salm ( lachshaut ) den du auch im laden bekommst 
einfach weit auswerfen und treiben lassen oder langsam einholen ,die bisse machen sich erkennbar wenn der schwimmer zur seite abhaut und du es auch schon kräftig in der rute zu spüren bekommst 
ach ja markrelen so zu fangen ist der Hammer das sind ware kämpfer
aber achte auf die robben(seehunde) mir ist es dort schon passiert das ich knietief im wasser stand und ich gerade makrelen am ausnehmen war ,als plötzlich ca 3 meter vor mir ein seehund mit dem kopf aus dem wasser schaute und mich erst mal blöd angesehen hat habe ihm reflexartig die innerreien zugeworfen und er hat sie dankend gefressen aber im ersten moment bekommt man doch etwas respekt vor den tieren zumal ich ja auch im wasser stand 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## aixa (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

Danke für die tipps aber selbst wenns nicht beisst hab jaunterhaltung (fkk strand sowie seehunde)


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

läuft da denn zur zeit auch was?


----------



## Kxxxxx (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*



aixa schrieb:


> Danke für die tipps aber selbst wenns nicht beisst hab jaunterhaltung (fkk strand sowie seehunde)


Schätze, dass derzeit wenig FKK-Bandende zu sehen sein werden. 

Wo genau war die Angelstelle noch, oder beißen die Hornhechte überall?

Kann man Hornhechte und Makrelen im Grevelinger Meer auch noch im Frühjahr und Sommer fangen?


----------



## krauthi (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Renesse*

die  beißzeit der makrelen und der hornies fängt  erst im mai an  
jetzt brauchst du es dort so nicht zu versuchen   
um diese jahreszeit  geht nur was auf  brandungsangeln 


gruß Krauthi


----------

